# Winter Tire widths



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
Its snowed all week so far, and I was curious about the people who have a second set of tires for winter. Are they identical to your 'dry' tires in size? I'm sure you have more sidewall, however in width. I hear narrower tires are better for snow. Outside of the Swedish rally, does anyoen do this or reccomend it?

Seth


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I run my stock 14" rims eith snow tires the size is the same as stock 175-65-14 I wouldnt run bigger wheels in snow The snow tires are alot better than the stock tires that came on it


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I keep my tire size the same (175-70-13) on my 94 Sentra. I figure the tradeoff is in not reducing the contact patch on ice and on dry pavement. I also do some winter road rallies with it and haven't had a problem. Usually by the time I get to a road (sometimes 50 cars back from the first) it's been swept clean of snow so I can use the extra rubber on the road.

If you're in an area that gets huge amounts of snow all the time, or you run studs, reducing width can be a benefit as the tire is able to bite through all the snow and get down to the surface underneath, which, with any luck, isn't ice. Also, if you have really wide tires, you should go with something more narrow in winter for sure.

Those WRC guys are running God's own set of studs and actually need to dig away all the snow to bite into the ice or gravel, thus a much narrower tire is more effective.

Edit - wait a minute, just how much snow are you getting in Miami Beach?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha,
No actually I'm in Quebec now. Here it snows just a tad.

Seth


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Ha,
> No actually I'm in Quebec now. Here it snows just a tad.
> 
> Seth *


I keep the stock size too. Where in Quebec are you???


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Its a small town not too far from the NY border. 
Montreal its called. 
Most Americans don't really know where it is.

Seth

P.S. Don't worry I'm an American (cause apparently canada isn't in North America) born and raised in Miami, Florida, and am living here with my wife (who is canadian) for 10 months so she can finish up her degree at McGill. Then we move down sooth agayn.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Stockers are a good width - 175's... make a good compromise for dry, wet, and snow - I've run 155's on my Corolla for all-seasons and I haven't ever had to put chains on (and I go up to the mountains in the dead of winter)... 'course I love to drive in the snow too... and a bit of slippage doesn't bother me!

Anyways, stocks are a good size, and make sure your tread isn't unidirectional (not sure if right term - the kind that face only 1 way!) b/c uni tires suck on snow...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
I'm at a draw between the artic alpin and the WS-50 (blizzak). I'm leaning towards the michelins from reputation, however there is something appealing about the blizzaks. Let me know. I'm getting them sunday.

Seth


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The Alpins are slightly better on ice, but the Blizzaks own snow. The Blizzaks wear more quickly than most other winter tires though. It's a tough call to make, but you have to decide what winter driving you do most and how fast you want to be on different surfaces.

BTW - an informal survey of a stage rally I was at this past weekend had most cars on WS-50s or Yoko F720s (series sponsor). Very few Michelins.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
SO I spoke to Tire Talon and they said go with the Blizzak's however since I"m only uiseing these tires for this winter, he said go with the dunlop DZ1 or something like that. Worst case I can just get the blizzaks but the cost is a little more.
Plus at the end of the season they will sell the tires for me and I ge tmost of my money back short taxes and labor.

Seth


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The trade in sounds like a good deal and Talon is a sponsor of our local club, a lot of our people from Ottawa get tires there.

Are you getting your car undercoated? With all this salt and only being one winter in the great white north, you might want to consider it. Salt + Japanese cars = instant rust.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
What's the name of your club? I'll see if there are any postings about it there. With regards to the rust thing, I"ve been driving through New England for 4 years now (I've lived outside of boston since 1998) and never had any snow traction problems or 'real' rust issues even in my blizzard in vermont. But now I have traction trouble, and who knows about the rust thing.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
The story goes, this friday I'm getting 4 new Dunlop DS-1's. Better re-sale value than 2 dunlops and to WS-50's.
175/65-14.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
SO here are the Dunlop Graspic DS-1's from Talon Tire:










Seth


----------

